# TTM Supershop custom guitars



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 4, 2009)

So who has heard of them?

They make USA made guitars for pretty cheap and by the looks of them, they out-shine Ibanez, ESP, Schecter etc...But I've never played one so they could just be all show and no go.

I'm about to pull the trigger on one for around 500-600NZD. 

Anyone had any experiences?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 4, 2009)

Never heard of them before today but they look decent enough - reviews seem positive.

Which one are you looking at?

Guitar of the Day


----------



## Elysian (Jun 4, 2009)

They look like they're made in China  The designs are hokey in that kind of Chibanez way


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 4, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks that V is ugly as hell?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 4, 2009)

That V _is_ ugly as hell - the rest are ok, if generic.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 4, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that V is ugly as hell?



Agreed. It looks like a really pointy version of the Carvin reverse asymmetrical V, but the Carvin actually looks good.


----------



## Battousai (Jun 4, 2009)

these look like the kind of guitars i used to find when i lived in Sri Lanka.. cheapy planks of wood.. stay far away from em man


----------



## synrgy (Jun 4, 2009)

quite possibly the worst headstocks ever.


----------



## HamBungler (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't think they look thaaat bad, perhaps not super-custom shop quality but not quite chibanez quality. Not a big fan of the designs but I like the look of some of the strat clones.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 4, 2009)

they all look like fail to me


----------



## Leec (Jun 4, 2009)

The guitarist from Vanden Plas uses one, I think. I don't think they're so ugly, but I don't particularly like them, either.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 4, 2009)

Elysian said:


> They look like they're made in China  The designs are hokey in that kind of Chibanez way



They are, big mess on HC over this brand. Massive QC issues. Halo Jr.

Although, Halo never had a neck heel this bad:


----------



## Leec (Jun 4, 2009)

WTF is the point in that? They set out to build the conceptual opposite of Ibanez? No Access Neck Joint


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 4, 2009)

How do you play that V when sitting down?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha wow. "Dark Master Black"...fits in kinda well with the miniature Kung Fu film festival I've been having recently. I wonder if Jet Li plays TTM?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 5, 2009)

USA Built TTM Devastator for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

Now, the heel can maybe be sanded so It isn't so sharp, but I can't see anything wrong with this guitar, dudes...

I dont see how it looks chibanez or cheap...just bad pictures on the website, and yeah that V looks fucking retarded, but I dig the shit out of this guitar and If I dont like it I can take it to a pawn shop chain and tell him It was custom made for me but this one was a prototype  500 bucks is a good price.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jun 5, 2009)

synrgy said:


> quite possibly the worst headstocks ever.



I second that


----------



## mazzy maz (Jun 5, 2009)

they're all ugly IMO.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 5, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> USA Built TTM Devastator for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand
> 
> Now, the heel can maybe be sanded so It isn't so sharp, but I can't see anything wrong with this guitar, dudes...
> 
> I dont see how it looks chibanez or cheap...just bad pictures on the website, and yeah that V looks fucking retarded, but I dig the shit out of this guitar and If I dont like it I can take it to a pawn shop chain and tell him It was custom made for me but this one was a prototype  500 bucks is a good price.



Buy it if you want, but it's a guitar assembled in the USA out of Chinese parts. An Agile would shit all over these, in other words.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 5, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> USA Built TTM Devastator for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand
> 
> Now, the heel can maybe be sanded so It isn't so sharp, but I can't see anything wrong with this guitar, dudes...
> 
> I dont see how it looks chibanez or cheap...just bad pictures on the website, and yeah that V looks fucking retarded, but I dig the shit out of this guitar and If I dont like it I can take it to a pawn shop chain and tell him It was custom made for me but this one was a prototype  500 bucks is a good price.


Its mainly the design of the horns that makes it look chibanez to me. The upper fret access is attrocious, also the backwards heel is terrible. And that top, what is that, an A?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 5, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Its mainly the design of the horns that makes it look chibanez to me. The upper fret access is attrocious, also the backwards heel is terrible. And that top, what is that, an A?



$545NZD is only $342USD 

But I feel you dawg - I'm really stuck between a rock and a hard place here, I'm dying for a 6 string and nothing has really caught my eye, the TTM Is pretty good for the price, but I'm still a bit sceptical.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 5, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> $545NZD is only $342USD
> 
> But I feel you dawg - I'm really stuck between a rock and a hard place here, I'm dying for a 6 string and nothing has really caught my eye, the TTM Is pretty good for the price, but I'm still a bit sceptical.



Have you considered a Jackson?


----------



## playstopause (Jun 5, 2009)

synrgy said:


> quite possibly the worst headstocks ever.



Damn right.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 6, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Have you considered a Jackson?



I used to own a DKMG - that guitar was awesome, I want it back! but they still retail for $1,399!

I'd really love one of those Gunslinger retro BC rich's or an ASM Pro


----------



## jacksondinky92 (Jul 18, 2009)

i have been playing and collecting jackson and charvel guitars for 20yrs and let me tell you i was sckeptical at first until i went to a local music store and played a ttm devaster, let me tell you this thing rocked and had a super fast and thin neck like all my jacksons... i feel in love with it right away and bought it, hell for $399 where could i go wrong.. i think this is the next up and coming metal guitar and i plan on buying more of them before people catch on and they double or triple in price...!!!!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 18, 2009)

Mine is in the works.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 19, 2009)

i am like huf here : Is he saying we can order "our" megan now?

Megan


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jul 19, 2009)

i probaby could build a warmoth copy better than that


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 19, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> i probaby could build a warmoth copy better than that



I deem this tr00thful..

The binding is rough as fuck, really dodgy. Frets were filed by a 4 year old, random bits of filler near the locking nut ON THE FRETBOARD.

I don't recommend these guitars. I'm installing an Original Floyd rose to see if It's any better with it...

Update soon.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 19, 2009)

They had a hard time getting good reviews giving free guitars to people on HC.

TTM: Giving Halo a run for it's money.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 19, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> They had a hard time getting good reviews giving free guitars to people on HC.
> 
> TTM: Giving Halo a run for it's money.



Toshiro...One more word and SO HALP ME GOD! 



I just need to implement the old elbow grease...even out the binding with some sand paper for starters 

I'm replacing ALL the hardware...

Plays pretty nice, just needs some encouragement


----------



## liamh (Jul 19, 2009)

I used to own a TTM Eliminator e7, I got it second hand for a very cheap price, but the original owner payed £400 for it.
Believe me this guitar sounds/plays worse then they look.
The frets were wider then the board
It sounded worse then the grg720ex


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha, I've ordered mine and now I'm rather worried...

Then again, I don't make as big a deal out of these things as other people do. If it plays nice and sounds good, cool.

EDIT: Just read about five reviews, all of them praising the Devastator...


----------



## liamh (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm sure mine is one of the worst cases with ttm..
If yours is as bad you can always sell it to a sucker like what happened to me.
If one's being made for you I suggest you ask for pictures of the guitar in progress.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 19, 2009)

liamh said:


> I'm sure mine is one of the worst cases with ttm..
> If yours is as bad you can always sell it to a sucker like what happened to me.
> If one's being made for you I suggest you ask for pictures of the guitar in progress.


I can't sell it. My parents said they'll pay for the guitar as an early 18th birthday present, but I'm not allowed to sell it, ever. If it comes to it, I could order a new neck for it or something.

And I've asked for progress pictures


----------



## jacksondinky92 (Jul 21, 2009)

i'm the same way if it plays nice and suonds good then good enough for me, i love my devastator and i am not some 14yr old guitar player either, they do have some cosmetic flaws and the trem is a little weak for me but i plan on putting in a original floyd.. and the stock pickups don't sound to bad either, they are comparable with emg hz's so i bet that when you get your ttm you will be satisfied... if not you can sell it to me lol...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 22, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Haha, I've ordered mine and now I'm rather worried...
> 
> Then again, I don't make as big a deal out of these things as other people do. If it plays nice and sounds good, cool.
> 
> EDIT: Just read about five reviews, all of them praising the Devastator...



I'm going to take pictures of the blems and obvious factory flaws on mine, post pics when you get it.

I sent TTM a huge fuck-off email and I got no response...I was terribly formal yet frank about the whole situation...



jacksondinky92 said:


> i'm the same way if it plays nice and suonds good then good enough for me, i love my devastator and i am not some 14yr old guitar player either, they do have some cosmetic flaws and the trem is a little weak for me but i plan on putting in a original floyd.. and the stock pickups don't sound to bad either, they are comparable with emg hz's so i bet that when you get your ttm you will be satisfied... if not you can sell it to me lol...



I'm doing the same with mine...I just hate how the neck is practically unfinished so it gets dirtier and dirtier after each jam...along with the fretboard...


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jul 22, 2009)

Can we see a copy of your email


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

^ i agree with RenegadeDave request...PWWEEEZZZZZ PPWWWEEEZZZ


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 22, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm going to take pictures of the blems and obvious factory flaws on mine, post pics when you get it.
> 
> I sent TTM a huge fuck-off email and I got no response...I was terribly formal yet frank about the whole situation...


I'm a lot more relaxed about overall quality than a lot of people. A lot of people complain about fretwork and hardware quality but what do you expect for £400? However, mistakes in the finish won't do  I could always refinish it, but that's not really the point...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 22, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Can we see a copy of your email



Here we go 

*"Hi there,

I've just purchased, second hand, your model:

'2-10-09 #61 ORG TIGER/BLK QTM DEV (M) B.O. MK' (As it reads on the inside of the backplate).

I took the old strings off, restrung with 10-46, tuned to D standard - the guitar played fine for a while until I vibratoed on the high E (or d).
The string proceeded to pop out of the saddle sending the rest of the guitar out of tune.

The guitar must only be about a year and a 1/3 in age, and It is very 'clean', no dust build up on the floyd or anywhere else but I would like
to raise a few various issues I've found.

A smear of some kind of glue or resin, I'm not sure, on the inside of the bottom horn. Obviously the the first owner couldn't have done this.

Strange minescule black spots between the floyd and the volume/tone controls, I dont see how the first owner could have done this considering 
they occur under the finish.

The nut screw which screws clamps for the B and high E string grinded down about half an hour ago - I had only untightened/tightened etc a couple of times. It would seem the metal used for the nut assembly and the floyd rose is very weak. After a standard dive and raise of the bar, practically all of the strings fall out of tune.

I'm very competant with a floyd rose, I've been using them for about 4 years now and I made sure the bridge was level with the body.

The guitar plays well (on the off occasion of it being in tune) and despite the fact that I'm stuck with a Marshall MG50DFX instead of my Randall RM100 - It sounds good.

Wilkinson usually make very nice tuners and bridges etc, but these tuners are lazy and inconsistent.

I know I'm not a direct customer, but It seems the build was rushed somewhat.

As a relatively new manufacturer of guitars, I should hope you'd take this as constructive criticism and/or feedback.

Thanks for your time,

Peter"*


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 22, 2009)

So it seems like they're using very cheap hardware on them, yeah?
Apart from the hardware, how is the playability/action etc.? and fretwork


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 22, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> So it seems like they're using very cheap hardware on them, yeah?
> Apart from the hardware, how is the playability/action etc.? and fretwork



The fretwork on mine is pretty dodgy.

I left a comment on one of their youtube videos saying "It looks as though the neck binding was touched up by an infant" 

I just need to steel wool them a bit I think 

I'll see what magic I can work on it


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Here we go
> 
> *I know I'm not a direct customer, but It seems the build was rushed somewhat.*
> 
> ...


 
Well, i woudln't say this is a polite "fuck you" at all. it reads very polite adn well constructed and you just pointed a few blips, ok, albeit the "the build was somehow rushed" which must have annoyed them.

I think them not acknowledging receipt of such email is pretty bad really, i guess they can not spend all their time boldly manufacturing guitars and answering emails....one has to take priority!!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 22, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> Well, i woudln't say this is a polite "fuck you" at all. it reads very polite adn well constructed and you just pointed a few blips, ok, albeit the "the build was somehow rushed" which must have annoyed them.
> 
> I think them not acknowledging receipt of such email is pretty bad really, i guess they can not spend all their time boldly manufacturing guitars and answering emails....one has to take priority!!!



Well, I think the 'haha you can't make guitars' undertone is there


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Well, I think the 'haha you can't make guitars' undertone is there


 
yes, indeed!!!!! one can not overlook such "tone"!!!!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm rather happy that mine won't have a floyd then as that seems to be where the most of the problems are related.

As for issues with the tuners and such... it's a cheap guitar, I expect cheap hardware. I can always replace them and the price is pretty reasonable considering. It's not like Halo where they charge a good amount of money for an unplayable guitar.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 22, 2009)

Wouldn't your money be better invested in an Agile? Can't be that much more, and you know from lots of people here that their quality is definitely acceptable.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 22, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Well, I think the 'haha you can't make guitars' undertone is there



You mean "HAHA you can't assemble Chinese made parts into a guitar!!", or "You don't bother to check said Chinese parts for flaws before assembling them into a guitar, do you?".


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 22, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I'm rather happy that mine won't have a floyd then as that seems to be where the most of the problems are related.
> 
> As for issues with the tuners and such... it's a cheap guitar, I expect cheap hardware. I can always replace them and the price is pretty reasonable considering. It's not like Halo where they charge a good amount of money for an unplayable guitar.



Oh, yeah, Definitely. I'll have Sperzel Locking tuners and an Original Floyd Rose installed after a few more weeks...should improve the functionality of the whole thing drastically.

The neck will always fuck me off, It's a nice shape, but the smudging drives me crazy.

I never really gave a shit about a few blemishes...It's just troubling...I thought at the time of writing that email, the guitar was built in 2007 but It was built in 2009 ...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 22, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Wouldn't your money be better invested in an Agile? Can't be that much more, and you know from lots of people here that their quality is definitely acceptable.


I did nearly buy an Agile. The reason I didn't is that TTM have custom options for no extra cost and I don't know what the Agile custom shop prices are. There weren't any Agile production models that really caught my eye.

As I can only play superstrats (that's not that I physically can't play any other style, anything other than that looks stupid on me), I want them in interesting colours and whatever, and TTM allowed me to do that.

That being said, I may get one at some point. Depends how this Devastator turns out I suppose.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 22, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Wouldn't your money be better invested in an Agile? Can't be that much more, and you know from lots of people here that their quality is definitely acceptable.



Speak of the J-Jevil 

I would have bought an Agile in a heartbeat if there were any in New Zealand. It's like 80-120USD to ship a guitar to New Zealand...

I may save up for an Agile custom though 



Toshiro said:


> You mean "HAHA you can't assemble Chinese made parts into a guitar!!", or "You don't bother to check said Chinese parts for flaws before assembling them into a guitar, do you?".



How long are you going to wait until you let me live this one down? 



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I did nearly buy an Agile. The reason I didn't is that TTM have custom options for no extra cost and I don't know what the Agile custom shop prices are. There weren't any Agile production models that really caught my eye.
> 
> As I can only play superstrats (that's not that I physically can't play any other style, anything other than that looks stupid on me), I want them in interesting colours and whatever, and TTM allowed me to do that.
> 
> That being said, I may get one at some point. Depends how this Devastator turns out I suppose.



_Pssssst...Hey...You...Yeah you...TOM!...Uhhh...You can change your picture back now _


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 22, 2009)

I dunno, I kinda like it


----------



## playstopause (Jul 22, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I did nearly buy an Agile. The reason I didn't is that TTM have custom options for no extra cost and I don't know what the Agile custom shop prices are.



That's what the quote form is for.
For fun, I asked for a quote from TTM and you can be sure that @ 800$ for a hardtail with Blackouts coming from a new company that get all sorts of mixed reviews ain't gonna get my money.



> As I can only play superstrats (that's not that I physically can't play any other style, anything other than that looks stupid on me), I want them in interesting colours and whatever, and TTM allowed me to do that.



Agile has a superstrat shape (the Interceptor) and you can have any color, solid or transparent that you wish for.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 22, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> How long are you going to wait until you let me live this one down?



Not much longer... Really, it's the thread's fault, I keep reading it for some reason. 

Besides, I'm the one that bought a Halo. I wish I'd had someone tell me "don't fucking buy that POS!" before I lost money..


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't seem to find the threads on HC


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 22, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I can't seem to find the threads on HC



Can't do a 3 letter search(TTM), so search "Devastator" in the Electric Guitar forum. It's funny how some threads start off with people loving them, then all the flaws come out...


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 22, 2009)

TTM DEVASTATOR ~ RAGING RED SET-NECK! ALL BLACK HRDWARE - eBay (item 260451056798 end time Jul-24-09 17:01:13 PDT)

Setneckowned:


----------



## DSilence (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the look of them from what I have seen in pics, but have never played one.
Peter send me up yours cuz!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 23, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> TTM DEVASTATOR ~ RAGING RED SET-NECK! ALL BLACK HRDWARE - eBay (item 260451056798 end time Jul-24-09 17:01:13 PDT)
> 
> Setneckowned:



I'm pretty sure my Epiphone LP has better upper fret access than that


----------



## jacksondinky92 (Jul 27, 2009)

no your shitty epi les paul does not compare to theses guitars i have a devestator and simply love it, yes they do have some minor flaws but are well worth it, I am in the process of getting a 8 string neck thru, emg's 808's red quilt top, all the goodies for $900 shipped to my door!!! and like i said in the previous post i have been playing and collecting jackson and charvel guitars for 20 years now but I think i found a new love TTM!!! you guys better get them now before they hit it big and the price of them doubles and triples......


----------



## rvai (Jul 27, 2009)

jacksondinky92 said:


> no your shitty epi les paul does not compare to theses guitars i have a devestator and simply love it, yes they do have some minor flaws but are well worth it, I am in the process of getting a 8 string neck thru, emg's 808's red quilt top, all the goodies for $900 shipped to my door!!! and like i said in the previous post i have been playing and collecting jackson and charvel guitars for 20 years now but I think i found a new love TTM!!! you guys better get them now before they hit it big and the price of them doubles and triples......



you work for that company right?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 27, 2009)

jacksondinky92 said:


> no your shitty epi les paul does not compare to theses guitars i have a devestator and simply love it, yes they do have some minor flaws but are well worth it, I am in the process of getting a 8 string neck thru, emg's 808's red quilt top, all the goodies for $900 shipped to my door!!! and like i said in the previous post i have been playing and collecting jackson and charvel guitars for 20 years now but I think i found a new love TTM!!! you guys better get them now before they hit it big and the price of them doubles and triples......



Dude, as interested as I am in this 8 string you're having built...don't be an arsehole to people who are RIGHT, which he was - the upper fret access is rather annoying. I'm taking pictures of the flaws on my guitar right now.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 27, 2009)

jacksondinky92 said:


> no your shitty epi les paul does not compare to theses guitars i have a devestator and simply love it, yes they do have some minor flaws but are well worth it, I am in the process of getting a 8 string neck thru, emg's 808's red quilt top, all the goodies for $900 shipped to my door!!! and like i said in the previous post i have been playing and collecting jackson and charvel guitars for 20 years now but I think i found a new love TTM!!! you guys better get them now before they hit it big and the price of them doubles and triples......



Regardless if my guitar is shitty or not it _does_ have better upper fret access than that. I've never played a TTM so I can't really comment on quality but I've heard lots of really negative reviews so you're currently in the minority.

And my Epiphone is quite badass BTW


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 28, 2009)

jacksondinky92 said:


> i have been playing and collecting jackson and charvel guitars for 20yrs and let me tell you i was sckeptical at first until i went to a local music store and played a ttm devaster, let me tell you this thing rocked and had a super fast and thin neck like all my jacksons... i feel in love with it right away and bought it, hell for $399 where could i go wrong.. i think this is the next up and coming metal guitar and i plan on buying more of them before people catch on and they double or triple in price...!!!!





jacksondinky92 said:


> i'm the same way if it plays nice and suonds good then good enough for me, i love my devastator and i am not some 14yr old guitar player either, they do have some cosmetic flaws and the trem is a little weak for me but i plan on putting in a original floyd.. and the stock pickups don't sound to bad either, they are comparable with emg hz's so i bet that when you get your ttm you will be satisfied... if not you can sell it to me lol...





jacksondinky92 said:


> no your shitty epi les paul does not compare to theses guitars i have a devestator and simply love it, yes they do have some minor flaws but are well worth it, I am in the process of getting a 8 string neck thru, emg's 808's red quilt top, all the goodies for $900 shipped to my door!!! and like i said in the previous post i have been playing and collecting jackson and charvel guitars for 20 years now but I think i found a new love TTM!!! you guys better get them now before they hit it big and the price of them doubles and triples......



You have only 3 posts and all of them are in this thread defending ttm guitars. I cant say that they are bad guitars, because i have never played one. All some people are saying is that the neck joint is stupid. It seems like you work for them if you ask me. Either way it doesent matter. We all just want to see how thin ices guitar comes out, and wouldnt mind seeing that 8 string when it is done.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 28, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> You have only 3 posts and all of them are in this thread defending ttm guitars. I cant say that they are bad guitars, because i have never played one. All some people are saying is that the neck joint is stupid. It seems like you work for them if you ask me. Either way it doesent matter. We all just want to see how thin ices guitar comes out, and wouldnt mind seeing that 8 string when it is done.



And If he does work for TTM and he actually builds guitars, hes the most fucking ameteur luthier I know of.

I'm taking pictures of the shit storm RIGHT NOW, People!


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jul 28, 2009)

jacksondinky92 said:


> no your shitty epi les paul does not compare to theses guitars i have a devestator and simply love it, yes they do have some minor flaws but are well worth it, I am in the process of getting a 8 string neck thru, emg's 808's red quilt top, all the goodies for $900 shipped to my door!!! and like i said in the previous post i have been playing and collecting jackson and charvel guitars for 20 years now but I think i found a new love TTM!!! you guys better get them now before they hit it big and the price of them doubles and triples......



Jesus man, could you be any more obvious?

The fact that you have to troll the internet pretending to be an enthused fan just to defend your company's flaws says a lot.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...am-so-excited-and-i-just-can-not-hide-it.html

Prepare to be horrified.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 28, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...am-so-excited-and-i-just-can-not-hide-it.html
> 
> Prepare to be horrified.



I was honestly expecting worse


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 28, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I was honestly expecting worse



 The maple gets dirty way too easily! I forgot to mention that. and the rout for the floyd isn't symmetrical!


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 28, 2009)

jacksondinky92 said:


> no your shitty epi les paul does not compare to theses guitars i have a devestator and simply love it, yes they do have some minor flaws but are well worth it, I am in the process of getting a 8 string neck thru, emg's 808's red quilt top, all the goodies for $900 shipped to my door!!! and like i said in the previous post i have been playing and collecting jackson and charvel guitars for 20 years now but I think i found a new love TTM!!! you guys better get them now before they hit it big and the price of them doubles and triples......



Your 8 string coming from the same chinese factory as the Halo ones?


----------



## GazPots (Jul 28, 2009)

jacksondinky92 said:


> you guys better get them now before they hit it big and the price of them doubles and triples......



Just say "no" kids.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 28, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Your 8 string coming from the same chinese factory as the Halo ones?



Yeah apparently a few companies teamed up and started a town in China called USA and put a guitar factory there so they can all put "Made in USA" on their guitars


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 28, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Yeah apparently a few companies teamed up and started a town in China called USA and put a guitar factory there so they can all put "Made in USA" on their guitars



HAHAHA that was awesome.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 28, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Yeah apparently a few companies teamed up and started a town in China called USA and put a guitar factory there so they can all put "Made in USA" on their guitars



Hopefully he checked the "string ferrules" option on his order form


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sent them an e-mail on the 24th, no response yet...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 28, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Sent them an e-mail on the 24th, no response yet...



 wangs


----------



## jacksondinky92 (Jul 29, 2009)

they emailed me back several time? they told me that my 8 string will be their first 8 string built by them, said they would be using 2 bodies cut down and something like 3 pieces for the neck, I just emailed them and told them i really don't want to be the forst guitar and am going to just try to find a schecter hellraiser C-8 or my local ESP dealer can get me a FM-418 for $950 .... i still like the ttm devestator but not going to take a chance spending that kind of money on something they haven't built before...

oh thin ice 77? i don't know what email you are using but i have been usiing 
[email protected] and got a couple back from them, from a Karen lady...


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 29, 2009)

jacksondinky92 said:


> they emailed me back several time? they told me that my 8 string will be their first 8 string built by them, said they would be using 2 bodies cut down and something like 3 pieces for the neck, I just emailed them and told them i really don't want to be the forst guitar and am going to just try to find a schecter hellraiser C-8 or my local ESP dealer can get me a FM-418 for $950 .... i still like the ttm devestator but not going to take a chance spending that kind of money on something they haven't built before...
> 
> oh thin ice 77? i don't know what email you are using but i have been usiing
> [email protected] and got a couple back from them, from a Karen lady...



What i took away from this post is that the 8 string was a fabrication to begin with, and when we say we would like pictures of it they realized that we would actually want to check that out. I also took it that Karen is a secretary/wife or family member of some kind.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 29, 2009)

jacksondinky92 said:


> oh thin ice 77? i don't know what email you are using but i have been usiing
> [email protected] and got a couple back from them, from a Karen lady...


Everytime I e-mailed them before, Lance responded within 24 hours. I sent him a message to that address, same one as I'd always used and still no reply. It was 6 days ago, all I said 'Hi, how is the build going?'.


----------



## jacksondinky92 (Jul 31, 2009)

damn that sucks thin ice 77 good luck with it... i'll sell ya my ttm devastator cheap...lol, seems the more and more i play this thing something goes wrong, i was playing one day the the top strap screw stripped out and the guitar fell to the ground, also the guitar input jack nut came loose and fell off, despite some minor cosmetic flaws it still plays well though, hopefully quality gets better here soon, seems like they rush assembly or something, thats why i'm going to get a schecter or esp 8 string,


----------



## DSilence (Aug 2, 2009)

Even my cheap Shecter has a flawless finish.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 3, 2009)

E-mailed Lance again, I'd better get a response this time. I don't mean to sound like a dick, but unless I get some evidence that my guitar actually being built, I'm not sending him any more money.

EDIT: Got a reply, should be hearing about progress first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## GilbertFan (Aug 3, 2009)

considering one of their artists is a kid i would be wary


----------



## Khern (Aug 9, 2009)

Did you get a response yet?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 9, 2009)

Khern said:


> Did you get a response yet?


Have I fuck. I'm getting really annoyed with it now.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 9, 2009)

I cannot understand why anyone would consider buying one of these, a quick look at the website is enough to tell they do not compare with Agile and if they really are made in the US, that is something to be embarrassed about not support, I've seen better looking China made guitars.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, if I don't get responses soon, I'm gonna get my money back and buy a custom Agile. I gave the company a chance because they looked like decent guitars and they were quick to e-mail me and go out of their way to answer all my questions. I like taking chances with gear but this time it may not have been wise.

I need to see some evidence that my guitar is being built, otherwise I might just call the whole thing off and ask for my money back.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 9, 2009)

I would get your money back asap. Seriously. Unless you want to pay for a "custom made" chinese guitar.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 9, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> I would get your money back asap. Seriously. Unless you want to pay for a "custom made" chinese guitar.


I want to pay for the guitar. Its the fact that I'm not getting updates when I've been promised them that is making me irate.


----------



## Khern (Aug 10, 2009)

What ttm email address have you been sending messages to?


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 10, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I want to pay for the guitar. Its the fact that I'm not getting updates when I've been promised them that is making me irate.



I dunno man, the sketchiness of that would have me backing out.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 10, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I cannot understand why anyone would consider buying one of these, a quick look at the website is enough to tell they do not compare with Agile and if they really are made in the US, that is something to be embarrassed about not support, I've seen better looking China made guitars.



Yeah, I strongly suggest a global boycot of TTM guitars...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 10, 2009)

"Hi Tom, things are moving along and I'll have some photos this week."

Hope so.


----------



## 7phreek (Aug 11, 2009)

I bought a TTM Slayer from ebay,got it real cheap.Took the punt and it paid off.Just dropped in a couple of Duncan pups,ripped all the cheap chinese electronics out,and away I went.Nice fast neck.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2009)

7phreek said:


> I bought a TTM Slayer from ebay,got it real cheap.Took the punt and it paid off.Just dropped in a couple of Duncan pups,ripped all the cheap chinese electronics out,and away I went.Nice fast neck.



You're Australian - you bowled us an underarm in a cricket game when all we needed was a 6  how can we trust you?


----------



## Khern (Aug 15, 2009)

any progress on yours Tom?


----------



## Deenohh (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys,
I am new on the forum but a long long long time player and school trained luthierand wood working hobbiest. I finally had a chance to exam a TTM axe up close and HATE them. I have no axe to grind. I never owned a TTM, but have owned, moded and played many cheapo's over the years
After close examination and a little checking I'll share what I have found.

1) The reason the neck joint on this Devestator piece is so strange? Well the bodies are meant to be bolt necks. In fact this model also comes as a bolt neck. All they did was take a neck and route it down so it would have a volute or small lip on the lower rear of the neck. They then glued it right on to the bolt style neck route/pocket. Thats why the sound crappy. the mechanical coupling has so much glue, it aint funny. A properl set neck design uses a mortise and tenon joint (email me if you dont know what this is, I will gladly explain). By the way, these glue joints are very weak. Bolt necks use the bolts for mechanical strength so they need very little mechanical support on the sides. A good set neck has lots of wood on all sides of the joint. Actually, I have had a chance to watch a Heritage LP type being constructed and the neck tennon fits so tight that they were lifting and shaking the guitar (hard) and the body stayed put, with NO glue.

2)The "handwound" pickups are cheep, cheep chinese type. Thats why the humbuckers have no screw type pole pieces. The single coils are all plastic sealed units. similar to a cheep $100 guitar The electronics are all 26 gauge non shielded wiring and dime size pots. the solder work is terrible and no shielding is used anywhere.

4) I believe the wood is pawlonia or agithis or one of the fast growing inexpensive, resource replacement woods that is used to make lightweight furniture but is not ideal for guitars. If this is basswood it is thelowest quality I have EVER laid eyes on. The "solid" maple tops are grasphic veeners. This a paper thin piece of wood with the figuring embossed into it. Anothet gimmik that allows a company to say it is "real wood"

5) The guitars that the endorsers use are ghost built. They have a high end luthier build the artist a decent guitar from good quality materiels to use and be seen & photographed with. This happens with even high end guitar companies

6)I am pretty sure they purchase the bodies, necks and parts in china or elsewhere in the pacific rim in bulk, with the bodies already painted and then assemble them here. This would legally allow them to state they were "built in the USA".
Only companies with over a certain amount of sales (I believe its around $10 million ) have to disclose the source of the parts.

There were several other issues, but these are the really biggies.

Deenohh


----------



## Stitch (Aug 18, 2009)

Interesting, although completely unsurprising.

Q: What do you get when you cross a Halo with a Devries?

A: TTM Guitars.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 18, 2009)

I was promised an update on the 10th, it's now the 18th and I haven't had one. Again.

Fuck this, I want my fucking money back.


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## guitarsatbmusic (Aug 20, 2009)

> damn that sucks thin ice 77 good luck with it... i'll sell ya my ttm devastator cheap...lol, seems the more and more i play this thing something goes wrong, i was playing one day the the top strap screw stripped out and the guitar fell to the ground, also the guitar input jack nut came loose and fell off, despite some minor cosmetic flaws it still plays well though, hopefully quality gets better here soon, seems like they rush assembly or something, thats why i'm going to get a schecter or esp 8 string,


 
You've been playing and collecting guitars for more than 20 years and you've never had a strap pin pull out or the nut on a jack come loose? Furthermore, you don't use strap locks?

Oh, I forgot, "lol", everyone my age uses that nowadays, it's cool. 'cos you must be my age or older to have been collecting Jacksons and Charvels that long.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 20, 2009)

guitarsatbmusic said:


> You've been playing and collecting guitars for more than 20 years and you've never had a strap pin pull out or the nut on a jack come loose? Furthermore, you don't use strap locks?
> 
> Oh, I forgot, "lol", everyone my age uses that nowadays, it's cool. 'cos you must be my age or older to have been collecting Jacksons and Charvels that long.



Yeah, Don't feed the troll bro


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 22, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I was promised an update on the 10th, it's now the 18th and I haven't had one. Again.
> 
> Fuck this, I want my fucking money back.



Any updates on this yet?


----------



## 7phreek (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes its true,the underarm bowl will forever haunt us...I hang my head in shame.
Anyhoo fuck the cricket,and I dont like the Aussie side either..lol.Back to my TTM Slayer,as I said, with a bit of work and $$, my guitar tech was able to bring it up to speed,plays plenty good.But yeah,I guess you do get what you pay for.


----------



## jacksondinky92 (Oct 13, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> And If he does work for TTM and he actually builds guitars, hes the most fucking ameteur luthier I know of.
> 
> I'm taking pictures of the shit storm RIGHT NOW, People!


 
fuck you, i don't work for TTM guitars, live in PA not california and i am in the construction field(concrete) and i don't build guitars just play them..



guitarsatbmusic said:


> You've been playing and collecting guitars for more than 20 years and you've never had a strap pin pull out or the nut on a jack come loose? Furthermore, you don't use strap locks?
> 
> Oh, I forgot, "lol", everyone my age uses that nowadays, it's cool. 'cos you must be my age or older to have been collecting Jacksons and Charvels that long.


 
what the fuck ever, and no i never had a brand new guitar have a strap screw fall out and have shit loosen on a 2 week old guitar and i don't like strap locks, put it this way I bought my first charvel(model 4) back in 1988 when i was 14 lol and still have it and never had any screws strip out or fall off!


----------

